# Another lost paddle on clear creek



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

Lost an AT on lower clear creek 6/3 - No name on it yet, was near new, Alpenglow price tag might even still be on it. Please return my only paddle if found.

Thanks - Steve - 303-433-9788


----------

